# Stick catfish (Farlowella cats) Eat Algae



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

*These little guys are great cleaners.*

Everybody gets some algae issues here and there.
Farlowella cats like to eat algae and cucumber/zucchini. 
They have not uprooted any plants. 
The are unique, and sit out on the driftwood under the small Kessil pendant lights or odd on the glass eating.

Their tank mates are kuhli loaches of two species (fat/thick and thin ones), ghost shrimp, small pleco juveniles and bumblebee gobies.


----------



## HSakhi (Oct 1, 2016)

What is their maximum size and species name(Latin name)

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd need some help on this too.
I may have mixed, as for long-bodied short-nosed species.
There are websites all over the place with mixed results referencing to photos.

Farlowella vittata?
F. oxyrryncha?
Farlowella hahni?
Farlowella curtirostra?

Even the thin long-nosed thin-bodied smaller species are not coming up easily on a google search.

Farlowella amazonum?

Somebody out there is face-palming, because they know!
99% of the time I could tell you what tarantula your purchasing, but not these catfish species. 

*Farlowella genus =yes*


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Algae will grow on the light colored stone substrate and the Farlowellas will eat that too.
The last photo in post #1 above is one of them sifting and eating of the bottom.

Below is the whole tank.
There are pygmy corydoras (Corydoras pygmaeus) in there too.
It's a planted 30 gallon 36x18x12 that will be a sump for a rimless 80 (pre-drilled corner flow) when we get the wood work completed.

The bumblebee goby hang out all over.
There are six of the nine seen.


----------

